# Visa not ready yet, company want me to start work tomorrow?? illegal??



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

I am asking this on behalf of my friend who has just arrived in dubai on visit visa, the company that recruited him says they want him to start work tomorrow and its normal for employees to do this and get paid cash in hand until the employment visa comes through.

From reading on these forums i advised him that its illegal to do this??? are the company taking advantage? what are the consequences for my friend if he gets found out??
thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

A lot of people and employers as well take the risk and work on visit visas.

Yes, it is illegal to do so and if caught you risk a fine of 50,000 AED and immediate deportation.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, this is illegal. I was working on a visit visa and dreaded being found out! I eventually quit my job giving no notice; I've had no come back although when my boss threatened me with a ban, I threatened him with the Ministry of Labour, he soon backed off!

I would not recommend anyone working on a visit visa, the consequences are simply not worth it, the current fine for being caught working illegally is 50,000 AED.

However, does your friend have documented proof that an employment visa has been applied for?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I found this artcle on Gulf News. Thought it might shed some light on whole visit visa issue.

Gulfnews: Those working on visit visa face Dh50,000 penalty

According to the article, your friend can work provided that his/her employer has sought a temporary contract from the Ministry of Labour. If your friend gets off the plane and straight into the office, then he/she would be breaking the law. Bear in mind that once you are deported, you are banned for life from entering the UAE!


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

thank you so much for your replies, i thought as much!! i have advised him to go and speak to his company!! Maz, just wanted to clarify something, i read that Gulf News article and it says that visit visa's are no longer free for a whole list of countries including UK. Is this right? I understood that there were new rules with visa going from 60days to 30 days since August 1st but did not realise that holidaymakers now have to pay 100aed to enter dubai??


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

UK visitors do not pay, as far as I'm aware. I came back last month and the only difference this time was only having a 30 day visa instead of the 60 days. Check the DNRD website for further clarification.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> UK visitors do not pay, as far as I'm aware. I came back last month and the only difference this time was only having a 30 day visa instead of the 60 days. Check the DNRD website for further clarification.


True. Originally, there were talks that citizens of the 34 countries that qualify for visas on arrival would pay 100 AED. However, this has yet to be implemented and your friend can still enter the country on a free visa. Immigration will ask him for the purpose of his visit - just make sure there are no slips of the tongue there. He might in all probability need a return ticket - whether they will ask to see it is another matter but I would advise that he covers an angles to avoid any probs at the airport. Might be worthwhile just booking Marhaba to get him through immigration.


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Might be worthwhile just booking Marhaba to get him through immigration.


Sorry If I sound stupid but what is Marhaba??


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

It's a meet and greet service. Not expensive and very efficient! I've used them in the past for clients and would highly recommend them.

Home - Marhaba Corporate


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> It's a meet and greet service. Not expensive and very efficient! I've used them in the past for clients and would highly recommend them.
> 
> Home - Marhaba Corporate


OK, now I'm a little worried! I handed in my notice today and am set to come out to Dubai in mid October. I am going to be working for two months on a probation period and was informed that I could do this on my visit visa! From what I can gather (all very confusing) my company has to apply for a temporary work visa? Is this correct?! I am starting to panic a little over here in Blighty!!! Also it even possible to get a 60 day visa anymore??


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> OK, now I'm a little worried! I handed in my notice today and am set to come out to Dubai in mid October. I am going to be working for two months on a probation period and was informed that I could do this on my visit visa! From what I can gather (all very confusing) my company has to apply for a temporary work visa? Is this correct?! I am starting to panic a little over here in Blighty!!! Also it even possible to get a 60 day visa anymore??


If you are coming over for employment, then you need an employment visa. It is actually a legal requirement to put everyone on a min 3 months probation here and all companies operating here are very much aware of this rule and the fact that they still have to apply for a proper visa for all their employees. Some simply like to cut corners and will get you to work on a visit visa for as long as possible to save on the visa cost. If you get caught, you will be fined 50,000 AED and will be deported - you will banned from entering the UAE for life!

You can get a 30 day visa on arrival, renewable for another 30 days. Please count the days properly - it's actually 30 calendar days and if you over stay, then you will be fined! So, if you arrive on the 1st, you need to leave by the 30th or else renew your visa!


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> If you are coming over for employment, then you need an employment visa. It is actually a legal requirement to put everyone on a min 3 months probation here and all companies operating here are very much aware of this rule and the fact that they still have to apply for a proper visa for all their employees. Some simply like to cut corners and will get you to work on a visit visa for as long as possible to save on the visa cost. If you get caught, you will be fined 50,000 AED and will be deported - you will banned from entering the UAE for life!
> 
> You can get a 30 day visa on arrival, renewable for another 30 days. Please count the days properly - it's actually 30 calendar days and if you over stay, then you will be fined! So, if you arrive on the 1st, you need to leave by the 30th or else renew your visa!


Thanks for the info Maz. I am really worried about this now! I guess I have to phone the company up and clarify whats happening! The reason they want to give me this two month probation is I only interviewed over the phone and they want to make sure I fit in etc. They are one of (if not the) biggest Advertising Agencies in the middle east so I presumed this was a regular occurance, I don't like the idea of being fined and chucked out to come back to the UK with my tail between my legs!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> Thanks for the info Maz. I am really worried about this now! I guess I have to phone the company up and clarify whats happening! The reason they want to give me this two month probation is I only interviewed over the phone and they want to make sure I fit in etc. They are one of (if not the) biggest Advertising Agencies in the middle east so I presumed this was a regular occurance, I don't like the idea of being fined and chucked out to come back to the UK with my tail between my legs!!



Hey, do not stress yourself out! A lot of people work here on visit visas and it is very unlikely that you will get caught. Saying that, I am not advocating that you break the law and your company should know a lot better than to get you to work illegally.

Most people do phone interviews and I'm sure that they appreciate that you are also taking a risk here. Employers always seem to think that if they like you, then everything will be fine and fail to consider that you also need to like them as well. My Aussie friend also works for a publishing company and has actually been here for 2 weeks working on a visit visa. He hasn't been caught and it's quite unlikely that it will happen but still you do not want to take the risk if you can avoid it.

If you are overly concerned, then by all means speak to them.


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> If you are coming over for employment, then you need an employment visa. It is actually a legal requirement to put everyone on a min 3 months probation here and all companies operating here are very much aware of this rule and the fact that they still have to apply for a proper visa for all their employees. Some simply like to cut corners and will get you to work on a visit visa for as long as possible to save on the visa cost. If you get caught, you will be fined 50,000 AED and will be deported - you will banned from entering the UAE for life!
> 
> You can get a 30 day visa on arrival, renewable for another 30 days. Please count the days properly - it's actually 30 calendar days and if you over stay, then you will be fined! So, if you arrive on the 1st, you need to leave by the 30th or else renew your visa!


I think I will give them a call in the morning, it can't hurt any and hopefully they will be able to allay any fears I have. Is it correct that you can obtain another 30 day visa after the initial visa expires?

Thanks for you advice!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> I think I will give them a call in the morning, it can't hurt any and hopefully they will be able to allay any fears I have. Is it correct that you can obtain another 30 day visa after the initial visa expires?
> 
> Thanks for you advice!


Yes, you can extend your initial 30 day visa for another 30 days upon paying a fee. Once that expires, then you will need to leave the country and go to a neighbouring country like Oman and upon re-entry, you can get a new visit visa. You can get more information on the DNRD website: DNRD


HTH


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

If you do not have an employment visa, you have no legal rights as an employee! I worked on a visitors visa for FOUR months which meant no Residency Visa and no UAE drivers licence...oh, and I couldn't open a bank account, get a cell phone on contract nor obtain a drivers licence - as you can see, it's very restrictive without the legal documentation!! 

Insist that your visa is applied for BEFORE you come over to Dubai, don't let your employer fob you off.......and checks by the Ministry of Labour ARE made and they DO come down heavy if staff are caught working illegally. Also be aware that your new employer is responsible for paying for your visa and do not have the legal right to keep hold of your passport, it's illegal to do this in the UAE.

It's simply not worth the heartache.


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

I don't get how this works though, our company has managers that come over a week or two at a time and they have never had any problems here without a work visa, they just come in, meet with customers and sometimes Government officials in fact, and then they leave without ever having any more than a visit stamp. Does that mean they are doing business here illegally? What are people that only pass through for business supposed to do?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Are you sure they're not using a business visa? I arranged this many times for clients coming from overseas.


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Are you sure they're not using a business visa? I arranged this many times for clients coming from overseas.



I'm sure they aren't, I've asked and they all said "eh, we just get visit stamps"

Since I am the first expat for the company here I am expected to learn all these things, I am going to find out about the business visa and require them to do so when they come. I suppose that when the whole management team comes for the ADIPEC show in Abu Dhabi in November they will need business visas for that?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I used a travel agents in Deira to organise business visa's. I did struggle at times as their English wasn't too good (Indian nationals) but I have to hand it to them, they offer a good, fast service. They also organise flights at good prices.

I'm not sure if business visa's are required for Expo's, we attended one in AD with a South African guy, he didn't have one, just a visitors visa. I would consider seeking advice from DNRD on such matters, rules change all the time and what was relevant say 4 months ago, may be irrelevant now.

Good luck!


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I used a travel agents in Deira to organise business visa's. I did struggle at times as their English wasn't too good (Indian nationals) but I have to hand it to them, they offer a good, fast service. They also organise flights at good prices.
> 
> I'm not sure if business visa's are required for Expo's, we attended one in AD with a South African guy, he didn't have one, just a visitors visa. I would consider seeking advice from DNRD on such matters, rules change all the time and what was relevant say 4 months ago, may be irrelevant now.
> 
> Good luck!


Sage advice as always Pasanada! you are a true asset to this forum!  (wink not meant in any way other than a wink  )


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you, Longhorn  I'm not an expert on matters, I simply share my experiences.

And wink all you like, it's not taken to mean anything


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I used a travel agents in Deira to organise business visa's. I did struggle at times as their English wasn't too good (Indian nationals) but I have to hand it to them, they offer a good, fast service. They also organise flights at good prices.
> 
> I'm not sure if business visa's are required for Expo's, we attended one in AD with a South African guy, he didn't have one, just a visitors visa. I would consider seeking advice from DNRD on such matters, rules change all the time and what was relevant say 4 months ago, may be irrelevant now.
> 
> Good luck!


Very true!

If you are coming over just for the odd meetings here and there, a visitor's visa is quite sufficient as you are not actually employed or conducting a business. The problem starts when you are actually employed and receiving a salary in return for services, etc, in which case, if you are on a visitor's visa, you will obviously be breaking the law and would have to face the consequences if caught.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I think this depends on the nationality of the visitor; I've had to arrange business visa's for Colombian visitors to both Dubai and Afghanistan, returning to Dubai before catching a flight back to Bogota. A business visa was applicable in this case despite the clients not working in Dubai nor attending expo's. As Colombian nationals do not qualify for the free 30 day visitor visa stamp, a business visa was applied for instead.

I also carried out this process for Indian visitors.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I think this depends on the nationality of the visitor; I've had to arrange business visa's for Colombian visitors to both Dubai and Afghanistan, returning to Dubai before catching a flight back to Bogota. A business visa was applicable in this case despite the clients not working in Dubai nor attending expo's. As Colombian nationals do not qualify for the free 30 day visitor visa stamp, a business visa was applied for instead.
> 
> I also carried out this process for Indian visitors.



I could believe that! there are so many different rules and the people who make the rules are not aware of the existence of half of their own rules!! They just complicate life for everyone, including themselves! My dad has always come on visit visas though!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I learnt this in Spain, one hand doesn't speak with the other.....saying that, I was in the British Civil Service, they were exactly the same! I think it's a worldwide Civil Service trait! LOL


----------

